# Being new is so hard.



## gabbar (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for sharing such nice information.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

You are right, there is a lot of good info here! I don't post a lot, but I do read a lot to learn what I can, too.


----------



## Redrock (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Gabbar, I'm new too... what's even harder is establishing pastures on this north Texas sandy soil







that's why I'm here


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not always tough being new. The owner of Hoosier Racing tire has a grandson that wanted to farm so right out of high school he has a complete line of new equipment and a completely new grain set up including new bins, a new tower dryer, with a scale and scale house compliments of grandpa. Wish i would have had it so rough right out of high school. They are just in the next town over so eventually im sure they'll be our way and willing to pay obscene amounts of rent for ground that just aint worth it.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

urednecku said:


> You are right, there is a lot of good info here! I don't post a lot, but I do read a lot to learn what I can, too.


Same here. I don't put up very much hay, but it's good to get on here and learn stuff.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Not always tough being new. The owner of Hoosier Racing tire has a grandson that wanted to farm so right out of high school he has a complete line of new equipment and a completely new grain set up including new bins, a new tower dryer, with a scale and scale house compliments of grandpa. Wish i would have had it so rough right out of high school. They are just in the next town over so eventually im sure they'll be our way and willing to pay obscene amounts of rent for ground that just aint worth it.


It seems like there are always these types around.Vetrinarians kid here wanted to farm.And Daddy and his parnters sold out a vaccine co so had money to burn.Go around offering $50-100 more then anyone else is willing to pay and the landlords were calling him.Has a grain setup that looks like an elevator.All the latest and greatest eq with all the gizzmos.New shop but he takes tractors to town to change the oil.New shop full of collector cars anyway.

He made the comment that he couldn't go to local bar and have a beer no one would talk to him.LOL.He actualy did one night and got laid out cold from someone that lost a farm to him.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> He made the comment that he couldn't go to local bar and have a beer no one would talk to him.LOL.He actualy did one night and got laid out cold from someone that lost a farm to him.


Seen that around here as well, i chuckle to myself when they have the auction after they've managed to piss all the money away and have no clue on how to actually farm and turn a profit at it, then no one local will bid more than peanuts for anything. What goes around comes around.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Same problem here in LaPorte county. Never realized there were so many grandkids of these grandpas.Now that price of grain is moderating lets see what happens. I think 2012 mwill be a transition year to lower grain prices and moderately high inputs. Then after that lookout!Cant wait havent been to so many local auctions since the eighties.


----------

